# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Ende offenbar geleakt



## Darkmoon76 (29. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Ende offenbar geleakt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Ende offenbar geleakt*


----------



## LOX-TT (29. April 2019)

"Gemeinsam können Kylo und Ren ..."

Ich denke mal dass das Kylo und Rey heißen sollte


----------



## Loosa (29. April 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> "Gemeinsam können Kylo und Ren ..."
> 
> Ich denke mal dass das Kylo und Rey heißen sollte



Außer Stimpy tauch auch noch auf. 
Hmm, das könnte ich eigentlich mal wieder gucken.


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. April 2019)

> gespielt von Schauspieler Matt Reeves



Das ist ein Regisseur. 
Ihr meint Matt Smith. Auch laut der offiziellen Quelle: 





> The rumor is that Matt Smith isn’t Palpatine reborn or rejuvenated but a dark side acolyte.



Ich wäre außerdem vorsichtig mit der Bezeichnung Leak, weil selbst der Autor den Wahrheitsgehalt in der Original-Quelle in Zweifel sieht und die Story eher als Gerücht bezeichnet.


----------



## MrNerd (29. April 2019)

Sollte das so eintreten, wäre das ein unerträgliches und langweiliges Ende. Wobei mit Palpatines Rückkehr halt auf soetwas angespielt werden kann, da dies wieder ein Zeitpunkt wäre wo sich Disney im Legendsbereich bedient hat ! Naja abwarten.


----------



## Frullo (30. April 2019)

Bitte. Nicht.


----------



## Cobar (30. April 2019)

Das wäre ein furchtbar langweiliges und enttäuschendes, weil komplett vorhersehbares, Ende.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass jeder, der auch nur entfernt die alten Filme kennt, bereits mit ziemlich großer Sicherheit erwartet, dass Kylo wieder zur hellen Seite wechseln wird und sich letztendlich als genau der langweilige Charakter bestätigt, als den ich ihn sowieso schon sehe. Er ist eher ein kleines, weinendes Kind, das nicht weiß, was er überhaupt will und als Bösewicht damit nicht geeignet.
Rey dagegen finde ich ebenso langweilig, weil sie dann offenbar noch stärker werden wird. In E7 hatte sie noch nie ein Lichtschwert in der Hand gehabt, besiegt dann aber in ihrem ersten Duell mehr oder weniger im Alleingang diesen Bengel Kylo Ren, in E8 hebt sie dann mal locker tonnenschwere Steine an und nutzt intuitiv die Macht und in E9 soll sie dann mal eben so den Imperator abmurksen, für dessen vorherigen Tod schon Vader und Luke gebraucht wurden, die beiden zu den mächtigsten Jedi überhaupt zählen?
Um die Lächerlichkeit dieser Trilogie noch einmal zu vergrößern, könnte sie vielleicht noch immun gegen Machtkräfte von Palpatine sein oder so... vielleicht einfach die Machtblitze an sich abprallen lassen, das würde noch gut dazu passen.

Naja, E9 werde ich mir wohl sowieso nicht anschauen müssen im Kino, denn die Fortführung der Reihe wurde mMn komplett gegen die Wand gefahren.


----------



## Siriuz (30. April 2019)

Egal was da kommt, wird die Trilogie nicht retten können. Jeder der jetzt irgendwelche Träumerein in JJ legt, wird enttäuscht werden. Kommt mir so vor, als ob manche den Revival-Comedy Film (Episode 7) vergessen haben.


----------



## Wubaron (30. April 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Das wäre ein furchtbar langweiliges und enttäuschendes, weil komplett vorhersehbares, Ende.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass jeder, der auch nur entfernt die alten Filme kennt, bereits mit ziemlich großer Sicherheit erwartet, dass Kylo wieder zur hellen Seite wechseln wird und sich letztendlich als genau der langweilige Charakter bestätigt, als den ich ihn sowieso schon sehe. Er ist eher ein kleines, weinendes Kind, das nicht weiß, was er überhaupt will und als Bösewicht damit nicht geeignet.
> Rey dagegen finde ich ebenso langweilig, weil sie dann offenbar noch stärker werden wird. In E7 hatte sie noch nie ein Lichtschwert in der Hand gehabt, besiegt dann aber in ihrem ersten Duell mehr oder weniger im Alleingang diesen Bengel Kylo Ren, in E8 hebt sie dann mal locker tonnenschwere Steine an und nutzt intuitiv die Macht und in E9 soll sie dann mal eben so den Imperator abmurksen, für dessen vorherigen Tod schon Vader und Luke gebraucht wurden, die beiden zu den mächtigsten Jedi überhaupt zählen?
> Um die Lächerlichkeit dieser Trilogie noch einmal zu vergrößern, könnte sie vielleicht noch immun gegen Machtkräfte von Palpatine sein oder so... vielleicht einfach die Machtblitze an sich abprallen lassen, das würde noch gut dazu passen.
> ...



Luke wär fast drauf gegangen und hat nichts ausrichten können gegen den Imperator. Lediglich Vader hat in einem für den Imperator unerwarteten Moment ihn gepackt und runtergeworfen. Ein direkter Kampf war das nicht.
Auch Luke hatte kaum Training mit dem Lichtschwert und hält dann mit Vader mit. Rey hatte wenigstens Erfahrung im Umgang mit Stangenwaffen was ihr im Umgang mit dem Lichtschwert geholfen hat.
Das einzigste was "komisch" ist, ist das sie intuitiv die Macht benutzt und gleich Dinge wie Gedankenkontrolle kann. Aber vielleicht erfahren wir zu ihrem Ursprung mehr, der vielleicht auch ihre Machstärke erklärt.

Mir würde das Ende gefallen. Der letzte Skywalker stirbt und besiegt dadurch den Imperator. Denjenigen der wohl zuständig war für die Erschaffung der Skywalker Linie.


----------



## Alreech (30. April 2019)

Meh... wie erwartet.


----------

